# IVF success prediction via a blood test



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article6617091.ece

Thoughts?


----------



## sleepypenguin (Jan 1, 2009)

Just seen this on the Wright Stuff, from reading the article it is early days and to be honest if the blood test showed I was unlikely to suceed I think I would still give it a go and if it said it was likely to work it would be even more disapointing if it didn't. The odds aren't great if you need IVF in the first place anyway so a blood test won't change anything., thats may thoughts anyway.


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

yeah i agree with sleepypengiun (love the name!), even if i was told the odds are not very good with the blood tests i think most of us would still at least want to try, and same goes for if it looks likely for it to work and then doesnt how rubbish would that be?!

caz xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

From the article it sounds as though it is way in the future anyway. I think if we were told we had a low chance, and then didn't go for it I'd wonder all my life if it could have worked.


----------

